# Anyone ever used baby shampoo on their golden?



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok,today,on his morning walk,Bell got ''golden behavior''rush,and as dry as it was,he managed to dig up mud and rolled in it several times.So,he needed a bath,badly,but it turned out the dog shampoo was empty....I had tons to do,so i tried to find dog shampoo nearby,but there was none .So i got a mild baby shampoo,no coloring,strong smell,etc,and gave him a bath.I know people shampoo is a no,but on foot good pet stores were more than 30 minutes away,and i was going really late.His coat is great after it,skin-pink and calm. : I liked it very much,ans was wondering,is it a good idea to use it,or should i stick with dog shampoo?


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

I had the same problem a few weeks ago (Bailey rolled in turkey poop on vacation and needed immediate bathtime). I had a little Aveeno oatmeal baby shampoo that I use on my extremely skin-sensitive kids, so I took the hose and washed him with the shampoo.

Bailey seemed a little extra itchy afterward, so I'm not going to use it again. (I think it was harder to rinse out than dog shampoo, and I didn't do enough rinsing.) However, he smelled great, and if he hadn't reacted to it, I might have done it again.

If your dog didn't react to it, it might be okay.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.For now his skin and coat seem to have reacted ok.I like how soft his fur is. It was also for sensitive skin,with camomile and smoke tree...


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I have been bathing my dogs in dollar store brand baby shampoo diluted with water for years. Even my show dogs.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I have also used diluted baby shampoo on Barnaby since he was a puppy, he is now 14. His coat always looks great, obviously not all dogs are the same, but I have never had a problem with it!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

I also use diluted baby shampoo on my Goldens. Their fur stays soft, it doesn't bother their skin, plus they smell clean. It was recommended by a family member who is a veterinarian. That is all she uses on her dogs.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have used baby shampoo in the past, but have two dogs with skin/allergy problems, and our vet advised NOT to use it because it is not overly moisturizing.


----------

